# Driver side Tail Light Lens for 67 Lemans Convert



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all - it's been a while.

Went to lunch today and backed into a parking spot; trees were in back, but didn't notice that a branch was sticking out into the parking lot at tail light lens height. 

Lens was cracked and while I'll be able to take it apart and glue it together, I need a new one. These are the 3 segment tail lights, not the 1 piece Tempest kinds.

If anyone has one or knows of one let me know and gladly pay for it and shipping or local pickup near 90245 El Segundo CA.

Thanks!


----------

